
Ask: How much of the cryptocurrency ecosystem is a Keynesian Beauty Contest? - anacleto
I continue to see more versions of Keynesian beauty contest [0] analogy in the real world, especially in cryptocurrencies where opinions lay the foundations on other&#x27;s opinions.<p>This way of think can be harmful and success can be decoupled from the real underlying merits of a technology.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Keynesian_beauty_contest
======
PaulHoule
I think it is people getting high on their own supply.

